# Most Hilariously Mistyped Celebrities



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

what are the most hilarious mistypings you've seen on various typing websites.

some which come to my mind immediately
*Jim Carrey as ENTJ:* he is a disorganized, scattered mess of randomness, _not_ a Te dom, not by a long shot
*Celine Dion as ENTP:* who is she a Thinker, much less an NT. she is one of the most genuinely warm, down to earth, motherly celebrities I've ever seen. ENFP or ESFJ would be much better fits
*Donald Trump as ISFP:*....what the actual fuck? do I even need to explain this? :laughing:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Donald Trump typed as an ENTJ.....he is way too grounded to be an Intuitive, ESTJ all the way.

Angelina Jolie typed as an ESTP....In Interviews I see her as an Intuitive, ENTP all the way.

Ashton Kutcher typed as an ISTP....I don't see him as an Introvert, his Interviews clearly show him as an extrovert. I was thinking ESFJ to be honest, I don't see him as a thinker.

Celine Dion doesn't seem ENTP, I see her more like Oprah and ENFJ.

Taylor Swift typed as an Introvert.....No way, some weird ESXJ .

I don't know where people get their information from . There is no way of even suggesting who is rare and who isn't, unless one person traveled from Country to Country testing every single person alive, and we know that never happened. INFJ are said to be rare, according to who ? Funny thing is I know a lot of INFJ's, whomever makes this stuff up is only kidding themselves loL. I say there are an equal amount of all 16 types, yes this means there are no such thing as special snowflakes or some Intuitives more Intuitive than others. We're either Intuitive or sensors. That would be like saying ESTP is more of a sensor than ISFP, see how ridicules it sounds.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Donald Trump typed as an ENTJ.....he is way too grounded to be an Intuitive, ESTJ all the way.
> 
> Angelina Jolie typed as an ESTP....In Interviews I see her as an Intuitive, ENTP all the way.
> 
> ...


I see Trump as ESFP and Taylor Swift as an ESTP trying to look xxFJ. Ashton Kutcher could be ESFJ, but I see Jolie as ISFP


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I have seen T-Swift typed as ESTP (  ) No, just no!

If she is any thinker its likely ESTJ

But I always suspected her as ExFJ (I cannot be the only one haunted and followed by her songs at every turn-ok I have pre-teen daughters so it may be increased) but seriously all her music is continually about some really nutty fatal attraction.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I see Trump as ESFP and *Taylor Swift as an ESTP* trying to look xxFJ. Ashton Kutcher could be ESFJ, but I see Jolie as ISFP


LMAO haha I had not even seen you posted that til now. No not you too. Tehe I kid. She does not strike me as ESTP-When I think of a female ESTP I think of Chelsea Handler. (Taylor is like the butt of somebody like Chelseas joke).


----------



## WaffleSingSong (Oct 5, 2014)

@Cinnamon83 @Swordsman of Mana How about we agree that Taylor Swift is a very enigmatic personality to begin with?

I know it's been said, but Donald Trump being an ENTJ is hilarious and ridiculous. The guy does not seem to have much forward-thinking vision at all, and is running a very down to earth, "here and now" campaign. I can see arguments for both ESTP and ESFP.

Also, it's not said much, but when Anthony Kiedis (lead singer of Red Hot Chili Peppers) pops up, I tend to see INFJ. To be honest, the dude seems XSFP, but if someone wants to clarify on INFJ being his type, I'll listen.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

What? I thought Angelina Jolie was introverted...


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

I see *Bill Gates* typed as an ENTJ but in interviews he seems very, very INTP. Especially compared to a genuine ENTJ like Steve Jobs. Also, *a lot of people think Barack Obama is ENFJ* which is BS. He's got good social skills and maintains a good image, but I think that's more due to him knowing how the media system works than him expressing his feelings.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Most of the arguments for Donald Trump being an ExTJ seem to come from a general lack of knowledge about him (seriously, his Pe is through the roof) and a kneejerk response that business man=ExTJ. I've always thought he was an ESTP, but now that I think about it, ESFP makes sense.

I can think of two right off the bat;

Hermione from Harry Potter as an INFJ is a weird one, and I think comes from the amount of ISFJs on here who mistype as INFJs, as well as a tendency to over type people as INFJs in general. 

Usually I think sensors are more likely to mistype as intuitives, but there are a lot of blatant, textbook ENFPs that get typed as ESFPs (both users and famous people/characters) on this site, and only this site (as in I don't see this particular mistake on other typology sites) while I see a lot of actual ESFPs get typed as ESTPs or ESFJs.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

donald trump is an asshole and everything that comes out of his mouth is bullshit

but there are people out there who GENUINELY believe he's an ISFP? lol


----------



## ersosweet (Aug 10, 2015)

Guys we need to figure out what type shia labeouf is


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

Amy Winehouse often typed as ESTP--almost absurd. If one actually knows anything about her beyond media stereotype, they will see very quickly this is not true. I recommend the new Amy documentary if anyone is interested. Very introverted and almost definitely a feeler. Probably ISFP; perhaps ISTP. (With respect, please do not respond to this if you haven't listened to her music or learned about her life.) How the media and the popular imagination type people vs. what you find out when you actually learn about them is a whole other fascinating phenomenon. John Lennon is another example, but I'm not sure I want to personally get into it here--let's just say the distance between our popular image of him (like that he cared about peace), and what you find out when you actually learn about him (like that he was a chronic wife-beater and notoriously vitriolic and often mean), is vast.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Trump could actually and very well could be an ENTJ. And not because of stereotypes, but because when he speaks as he really wants to...there is always some kind of a hidden agenda present. He always has a benefit of whatever he is saying. I haven't caught him even once just bumbling, no matter how it may seem otherwise. He doesn't seem like someone of ESxP calibre tbh.

And he always has a fallback plan lol. He bankrupted what...three times by now, only to rise right back up-perhaps even stronger. Because he has contingency plans like every sane ENTJ ever.

But I could see him as either of ESxP's as well. It's just that I don't see him waiting for anything lol-a clear J preference. ExTJ if you will.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

I could see Trump as ENTJ, he's nothing if not a diabolical mastermind (I mean no offense to ENTJs...just thinking in terms of extremes here)


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Arnold Schwarzenegger? INTJ? No way! ESTJ seems more likely.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

ersosweet said:


> Guys we need to figure out what type shia labeouf is


we just need to DO IT!!!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

ersosweet said:


> Guys we need to figure out what type shia labeouf is


ISFJ 6w7 Sp/So


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

carolyn_z said:


> I could see Trump as ENTJ, he's nothing if not a diabolical mastermind (I mean no offense to ENTJs...just thinking in terms of extremes here)


Mastermind of what? He periodically goes bankrupt and is essentially this election's equivalent of Bugs Bunny. Odds are, he's in the election to troll, shake things up, and get attention. I doubt he went into all this expecting to do as well as he's done.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Mark Twain. Often typed as ENTP. Methinks ENFP.


----------



## christinabrobston (Aug 15, 2015)

Lol once I saw a few people type Dan Howell as ENTP? What? Why? That literally makes zero sense. He's actually confirmed that he is an INFJ, which I thought was blatantly obvious but I guess not.


----------



## Groovy (Jan 4, 2015)

I see Mel Gibson and Adam Sandler typed as INFJs, I don't know why but it doesn't seem right.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Gillian Anderson as ENTP. I may be wrong though, but it globally makes no sense.


----------



## Amelia (Aug 23, 2015)

We don't know anything about a celebrities personality outside the media. 
I think it would be impossible to properly type them. 

People behave very differently on camera than they would inside their homes.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Sure, but you can always try to guess. 

That said Donald Trump as an ISFP, that's more than odd to me.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Looking through celebritytypes.com for stuff I disagree with...

Going for the authors here...
JK Rowling is typed as INFP which of course is wrong.... 
I would not type Tolkien or CS Lewis as INFP either but maybe that's just me... (they seem ISFJs to me).
I dont see Jane Austen as INTP... I dont really get that. I'd say she's the INFP. Or INFJ. She is so full of Fi, so that suggests INFP, but at the same time, she uses Fe in a lot of her themes, so I wouldn't be surprised if she was INFJ. 


@MuChApArAdOx - Im inclined to agree with you about type percentages- I wouldn't go so far as to say they're equal, but I believe there are WAY more Intuitives in the population than we tend to think. The way everyone talks about it, we act like they're soooo rare. But really, they're not. They're everywhere. It might be that we have counted wrong and in fact the percentage of Intuitives is higher-- or it might be that we don't understand what 10-15% of the population looks like. For example, you might read that Intuitives are only 10%, and think "wow they're so rare", but really 10 out of 100 people is still a _lot_ of people. There are a lot of people in the world. There are 22,000 students at my college, so that means there are 2,200 (or more) of us Intuitives walking around.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

@charlie.elliot what is JK rowling if not an INFP?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I saw somebody make a thread on here about David Lee Roth being an INFJ. He was probably trolling, but still funny.










Well can't you see me here? I got my back against the record machine.
I ain't the worst that you've seen
Can't you see what I mean?

Great song anyway.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

i cant play the piano said:


> @charlie.elliot what is JK rowling if not an INFP?



She types herself as INFJ, I think it was on twitter a fan said they were the same type and could be friends, and Rowling said she was INFJ and they could be friends even if not the same type.


Edited: https://mobile.twitter.com/jk_rowling/status/579984118257229825


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

ahnie [schwarzeneggar] and hillarie cliton i would like to see removed from INTJ
even though i do appreciate ahnie conquering body building, real estate, movie career and gov of cali 
he does suck ass at acting


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Dana Scully said:


> She types herself as INFJ, I think it was on twitter a fan said they were the same type and could be friends, and Rowling said she was INFJ and they could be friends even if not the same type.
> 
> 
> Edited: https://mobile.twitter.com/jk_rowling/status/579984118257229825


I would guess either INFJ or ISFJ, and since she types herself as INFJ, I'd go with that.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> I would guess either INFJ or ISFJ, and since she types herself as INFJ, I'd go with that.


She's an ISFJ.

Start at 41:48, where she visits her old flat.






Damn all stereotypes.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

@Artemis Fowl, I guess you're trying to say that's evidence of Si? I dont really agree, its such an extreme situation, that you can't really deduce function from it. If anything, she seems more like INFJ in that video, given how emotional she is, plus how she keeps talking about "turning her life around", her personal insecurities, etc.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

And she may know better who she is than strangers.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Dana Scully said:


> And she may know better who she is than strangers.


Just because she knows herself better than strangers, doesn't mean she has enough knowledge of the system to type herself better than some strangers who do.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

allisreal said:


> Just because she knows herself better than strangers, doesn't mean she has enough knowledge of the system to type herself better than some strangers who do.



Of the system, possibly. For what it matters.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

charlie.elliot said:


> Looking through celebritytypes.com for stuff I disagree with...
> 
> Going for the authors here...
> JK Rowling is typed as INFP which of course is wrong....
> ...


Agreed, however because sensors make up a higher population, I tend to see sensors everywhere. ( Not here in Canada ) I'm speaking virtually, mostly in America. I do know America is made up of mostly sensors, of course I didn't take a poll, or did a survey, however I would be willing to wager that only 10% of Americans are Intuitives. I have a few American Intuitive friends, they have a hard time dealing with the general population in America. Canada and Europe are made up of basically Intuitives, I have an Idea why given we are a lot alike on so many levels, however I'll keep that bit of gold to myself. I still say we have an equal balance of all types however Intuitive types tend be of particular cultures, and maybe with good reason.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> Agreed, however because sensors make up a higher population, I tend to see sensors everywhere. ( Not here in Canada ) I'm speaking virtually, mostly in America. I do know America is made up of mostly sensors, of course I didn't take a poll, or did a survey, however I would be willing to wager that only 10% of Americans are Intuitives. I have a few American Intuitive friends, they have a hard time dealing with the general population in America. Canada and Europe are made up of basically Intuitives, I have an Idea why given we are a lot alike on so many levels, however I'll keep that bit of gold to myself. I still say we have an equal balance of all types however Intuitive types tend be of particular cultures, and maybe with good reason.


Well I definitely don't agree with that, I'm sure Canada and Europe have just as much sensors/ intuitives as any other place. 
Yes, American culture is ludicrous and idiotic in some ways.... and in comparison, European and Canadian cultures seem much better in a lot of ways-- especially in Intuitive-friendly ways, maybe. But doesn't mean the actual proportion is different. And there are aspects of American culture that are very Intuitive-friendly (the growing hipster trends for example).


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

charlie.elliot said:


> Well I definitely don't agree with that, I'm sure Canada and Europe have just as much sensors/ intuitives as any other place.
> Yes, American culture is ludicrous and idiotic in some ways.... and in comparison, European and Canadian cultures seem much better in a lot of ways-- especially in Intuitive-friendly ways, maybe. But doesn't mean the actual proportion is different. And there are aspects of American culture that are very Intuitive-friendly (the growing hipster trends for example).


I don't have facts or links or surveys to back up anything I say, however my opinion remains the same. Americans breed sensors, Canada and Europe breed Intuitives. My sweetheart friend Norbert from Germany shared with me his trip to America. He felt like a foreigner, the culture of America was so polar opposite from what he was used to he couldn't wait to fly home. Americans morals and values , how they present themselves, what is valuable and Important, right down to what they perceive as happy and success is sensor valued. His trip to Canada left a very different Impression, he fell in love with the people, activities and culture because it was all too familiar, he felt very much at home......Of course I don't believe there are no Intuitives in American, however they would be the exception. I have American friends who are def Intuitive, however their lifestyles and philosophies are very much European/Canadian based. Norbert asked a young American what did the American dream mean for him, his response was to own a gun. Canadians/Europeans are liberal, we don't care or focus on much of what Americans focus on, which is primary based on superficial topics. Not saying we are better, just saying our cultures are different, which leads to our goals, dreams and ambitions to be different. We tend to believe our lifestyles alone can often determine whether we are raised from a sensor culture, or Intuitive culture.......kids today don't know what it really means to be a hipster, they start a fashion trend so they can be different on some level and call it being a hipster. And If they do pull it off in a genuine way, they likely have an Intuitive somewhere in their family or history, they wouldn't be " The norm ", they would be the exception.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

CelebrityTypes I disagree with going off their site. Just from those I know enough about to say, so there's probably many others:

Obama is an introvert, not an ENTP.
I have serious doubts that Ben Stein is an INTP.
There is no way in hell Bill Gates is an extrovert, INTJ not ENTJ.
I think it's highly unlikely Al Gore is an extrovert either, so not ENTJ.
I'm certain Jeb Bush is an introvert, so ALSO not ENTJ.
Seriously doubt Rush Limbaugh is an ENTJ, more like ESTx.
Mark Twain, Walt Disney, George Carlin, and Ricky Gervais were/are all ENTPs, not ENFPs.
Jerry Seinfeld is an ENTJ, not ENFP.
John Lennon was an xNTP, not INFP.
J.K. Rowling typed herself as INFJ, not INFP. I believe her.
Neil deGrasse Tyson is ENTx, not ENFJ.
Jung typed himself as INTP. Not INFJ.
Ebert typed himself as ENFP, not ESTJ.
Hillary is an introvert and most likely an N, so INTJ not ESTJ.
I have my doubts Michelle Obama is ESTJ. IxTJ is also more likely for her.
Martha Stewart and Jenny McCarthy are both ESFJ, not ESTJ.
Uma Thurman and Emma Watson both say they are introverts. Not ESTJ.
Eisenhower was most likely an N and possibly P, not ISTJ.
There is no way in fuck Freud was an S, ridiculous, not ISTJ.
Woodrow Wilson was absolutely an INTJ, and Nixon probably was as well. Not ISTJ.
Truman was an ISTJ, not ESFJ. Just dumb. I doubt Colin Powell is ESFJ either.
I'm pretty sure Pope Francis is an xNFJ, not ESFJ.
Seriously doubt Petraeus or Marshall are ISFJ.
Custer was absolutely positively not an ISFJ.
Jimmy Carter is INFJ, not ISFJ.
HW Bush and Romney (especially Romney) are ISTJ, not ISFJ.
Doubt Rand Paul and Marcus Aurelius are ISFJ.
Heinrich Himmler ISFJ? You're fucking me right?
Dr. Dre, 50 Cent, KANYE WEST ISFJ? I guess the least hip hop type is somehow the most hip hop type now? What the actual fuck?
Bruce Willis an ISFJ? Um, how about xSTP?
Tiger Woods an ISFJ? The serial adulterer the most loyal and family values type of all? K.
Kennedy described himself as an introvert. Given what he said I believe him. Not ESTP.
Debatable that Teddy Roosevelt and Churchill were ESTPs. ENTP is also possible.
Glenn Beck an ESTP? Doubt it.
Taylor Swift ESTP? Hahahaha no, but I've already been over that one.
Steve Jobs was an ENTP, not an ISTP.
Kubrick was an INTJ, not ISTP.
Woody Allen is INTP, not ISTP.
Simon Cowell is some sort of xxTJ, not ISTP.
Bill Clinton is ENxP, not ESFP.
Quentin Tarantino is ENTP, not ESFP.
I'm pretty sure Spielberg is an introvert, not ESFP.
I seriously seriously doubt Mel Gibson is ESFP. xSTx seems much more likely.
Ulysses S. Grant, the nicknamed "butcher general" who mercilessly sent his troops to slaughter in masses an ISFP? Try ISTP.
Bob Dylan is an N, not ISFP.
Paul McCartney is a J from what I've read about him. Not ISFP.
Trent Reznor is an INTJ, not ISFP.
Princess Diana, after studying the system, decided she was INFP, and Keirsey and everyone else but CelebrityTypes agreed. INFP, not ISFP.

K, I think I'm done now.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

ENTPness said:


> Custer was absolutely positively not an ISFJ.


They had Custer as an ISFJ? The guy who left Gatling Guns behind because he thought they would slow him down? The guy who impulsively attacked at Little Bighorn without even trying to scout the enemy positions? The guy who intentionally dressed in over the top fashions? The guy who was so outspoken against President Grant that he ended up facing a court martial and almost removed from command?
That's even funnier. than the "Kanye West is an ISFJ" typing, which I didn't think was possible.
Incidentally, Kanye and Custer have a lot in common with each other.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I don't have facts or links or surveys to back up anything I say, however my opinion remains the same. Americans breed sensors, Canada and Europe breed Intuitives. My sweetheart friend Norbert from Germany shared with me his trip to America. He felt like a foreigner, the culture of America was so polar opposite from what he was used to he couldn't wait to fly home. Americans morals and values , how they present themselves, what is valuable and Important, right down to what they perceive as happy and success is sensor valued. His trip to Canada left a very different Impression, he fell in love with the people, activities and culture because it was all too familiar, he felt very much at home......Of course I don't believe there are no Intuitives in American, however they would be the exception. I have American friends who are def Intuitive, however their lifestyles and philosophies are very much European/Canadian based. Norbert asked a young American what did the American dream mean for him, his response was to own a gun. Canadians/Europeans are liberal, we don't care or focus on much of what Americans focus on, which is primary based on superficial topics. Not saying we are better, just saying our cultures are different, which leads to our goals, dreams and ambitions to be different. We tend to believe our lifestyles alone can often determine whether we are raised from a sensor culture, or Intuitive culture.......kids today don't know what it really means to be a hipster, they start a fashion trend so they can be different on some level and call it being a hipster. And If they do pull it off in a genuine way, they likely have an Intuitive somewhere in their family or history, they wouldn't be " The norm ", they would be the exception.


Yup, all Americans are gun-obsessed and shallow....  
All of what you're saying is rather offensive/typist (to sensors) as well as being overly-simplistic and based off stereotypes. You're giving Intuitives way too much credit. Don't forget Hitler was an INFJ.... 
If you want to talk about American culture and where it's gone wrong, fine, but don't attribute it to Intuitives vs Sensors and don't make assumptions about all Americans based on some idiotic things you see on the internet. 
People everywhere are just people. Individual cultures take on certain monikers, but the people who make them up are just people, like people have always been. 
I live in America and let me assure you there are Intuitives everywhere. We are the country of Jon Stewart and Stephan Colbert. Why can't we be known by people like that? 
There is vast diversity in American culture and yet you're just picking out the parts you like to make fun of and acting as if all Americans are like that. Let me assure you, most Americans make fun of (and get pissed off by) gun-obsessed idiotic republicans just as much as you do.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> I don't have facts or links or surveys to back up anything I say, however my opinion remains the same. Americans breed sensors, Canada and Europe breed Intuitives. My sweetheart friend Norbert from Germany shared with me his trip to America. He felt like a foreigner, the culture of America was so polar opposite from what he was used to he couldn't wait to fly home. Americans morals and values , how they present themselves, what is valuable and Important, right down to what they perceive as happy and success is sensor valued. His trip to Canada left a very different Impression, he fell in love with the people, activities and culture because it was all too familiar, he felt very much at home......Of course I don't believe there are no Intuitives in American, however they would be the exception. I have American friends who are def Intuitive, however their lifestyles and philosophies are very much European/Canadian based. Norbert asked a young American what did the American dream mean for him, his response was to own a gun. Canadians/Europeans are liberal, we don't care or focus on much of what Americans focus on, which is primary based on superficial topics. Not saying we are better, just saying our cultures are different, which leads to our goals, dreams and ambitions to be different. We tend to believe our lifestyles alone can often determine whether we are raised from a sensor culture, or Intuitive culture.......kids today don't know what it really means to be a hipster, they start a fashion trend so they can be different on some level and call it being a hipster. And If they do pull it off in a genuine way, they likely have an Intuitive somewhere in their family or history, they wouldn't be " The norm ", they would be the exception.


I'm American & I'm a Sensor.
I do not own a gun or wish to own a gun.
I don't eat fast-food everyday, in fact I eat quite healthy (because I'm sure you think we're all fat too).
I do not care about or follow "trends" or the pop culture in general.
That's truly bias thinking and bias of Americans in general.
Just because you heard a few things or saw a few things that seemed "superficial" does not mean it's the general population.
As well as thinking all Sensors are superficial and cannot think deeply about anything.
I would never judge another country, I live in America and yet I still do not judge it either.

Making blatant statements like that is narrow-minded.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

charlie.elliot said:


> Yup, all Americans are gun-obsessed and shallow....
> All of what you're saying is rather offensive/typist (to sensors) as well as being overly-simplistic and based off stereotypes. You're giving Intuitives way too much credit. Don't forget Hitler was an INFJ....
> If you want to talk about American culture and where it's gone wrong, fine, but don't attribute it to Intuitives vs Sensors and don't make assumptions about all Americans based on some idiotic things you see on the internet.
> People everywhere are just people. Individual cultures take on certain monikers, but the people who make them up are just people, like people have always been.
> ...


I've been to Canada several times and aside from Montreal, I thought it was more or less identical to The United States. Different politically maybe, but not really culturally. Regional cultures in both places differ obviously, but I wouldn't be able to tell the difference if I was knocked out and smuggled over the border.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> They had Custer as an ISFJ? The guy who left Gatling Guns behind because he thought they would slow him down? The guy who impulsively attacked at Little Bighorn without even trying to scout the enemy positions? The guy who intentionally dressed in over the top fashions? The guy who was so outspoken against President Grant that he ended up facing a court martial and almost removed from command?
> That's even funnier. than the "Kanye West is an ISFJ" typing, which I didn't think was possible.
> Incidentally, Kanye and Custer have a lot in common with each other.


I know it makes my head hurt just thinking about it. I just find it really bizarre that for some reason they seem to have mistyped more people as ISFJs on that site than any other type. I mean seriously, Custer, Kanye, Tiger Woods - these are literally some of the absolute last people I would ever imagine to be ISFJs. They must have a really, really, really bizarre idea of what the ISFJ type is.

And of course the people they have typed as an ISFJ that likely actually are ISFJs have absolutely nothing in common with the above three so... It's even more bizarre.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Wytch said:


> I'm American & I'm a Sensor.
> I do not own a gun or wish to own a gun.
> I don't eat fast-food everyday, in fact I eat quite healthy (because I'm sure you think we're all fat too).
> I do not care about or follow "trends" or the pop culture in general.
> ...


I'm American & I'm an Intuitive.
I own a gun and enjoy it.
I eat fast food all the time. I'm not fat regardless, but still.
I don't often follow trends but I do keep up with them and the pop culture in general.

None of these things are inherently bad. None of them make me less intelligent. None of them make me a sensor. (Not that the two are related, because they aren't.) 

What I do believe makes people unintelligent is making sweeping and unsubstantiated generalizations about whole countries of people AND whole "types" of people, especially bearing in mind the irony that one is criticizing these people for being small-minded and narrow-minded and claiming that one and one's preferred countries and "types" are much more intellectual and open-minded.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> I'm American & I'm an Intuitive.
> I own a gun and enjoy it.
> I eat fast food all the time. I'm not fat regardless, but still.
> I don't often follow trends but I do keep up with them and the pop culture in general.
> ...


I never said owning a gun was "bad" nor did I say eating fast-food or liking pop culture was.

I was clearly showing them that not everyone is the same and not everyone thinks the same.

Basically what I said, you are saying right now.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Wytch said:


> I never said owning a gun was "bad" nor did I say eating fast-food or liking pop culture was.
> 
> I was clearly showing them that not everyone is the same and not everyone thinks the same.
> 
> Basically what I said, you are saying right now.


To be clear, I'm 100% aware of that, my reply was directed more to the person you were replying to, I was just showing how neither of us fit those dumb stereotypes about sensors/intuitives.


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

ENTPness said:


> To be clear, I'm 100% aware of that, my reply was directed more to the person you were replying to, I was just showing how neither of us fit those dumb stereotypes about sensors/intuitives.


Fair enough.
You quoted me so, I thought you were perhaps saying it to me.

& I agree.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Artemis Fowl said:


> She's an ISFJ.
> 
> Start at 41:48, where she visits her old flat.
> 
> ...


OMG she remembers things! Therefore Si!

See this is what's really fucking stupid about function typology. Or at least about people who take inaccurate, dumb misinterpretations of it literally. So funny that you say "damn all stereotypes" when stereotyping is exactly what you're doing. 

Besides, J.K. Rowling says she is an INFJ. Therefore she is INFJ. Period. End of discussion. One of the fundamental principles of MBTI is the person always knows himself/herself best. A bunch of pretend internet experts, be they CelebrityTypes admins or PerC posters, don't.


----------



## rosesandgold (Jun 12, 2015)

allisreal said:


> Just because she knows herself better than strangers, doesn't mean she has enough knowledge of the system to type herself better than some strangers who do.


Of course it is possible that JK Rowling only typed herself based on tests but maybe she has looked at the theory more in - depth. I would have typed her as an IxFJ, but of course she knows herself the best.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> I've been to Canada several times and aside from Montreal, I thought it was more or less identical to The United States. Different politically maybe, but not really culturally. Regional cultures in both places differ obviously, but I wouldn't be able to tell the difference if I was knocked out and smuggled over the border.


ehhh... i've been to the united states dozens of times and there is a clear difference between the two, especially if you visit big locations like malls and grocery stories. it varies from state to state and province to province obviously, but i could always tell a difference. the general attitude/people differ greatly, too. i suppose it depends on the city, though.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

@i cant play the piano, Yeah I agree, I've also noticed differences between Canada and the US. But I'm hesitant to make any statement about it because I don't know if its a physical regional difference or an actual national difference- for example, would the central/northern US be similar to central/southern Canada? while the northern/eastern US be similar to southern/eastern Canada? Or is the difference between all Canada and all the US? I really haven't traveled enough to know.
Actually I have noticed a similarity between Canadian and English culture, that differs from American culture, in that Canadian and British cultures seem to both value stoicism, especially in public, whereas American culture is more likely to value unabashed emotional displays. For example, I one time broke down and cried in public in Canada, and it seem like it made people uncomfortable and they looked away; whereas in America, it seems as if people probably would've rushed over to me and started going "are you ok?" etc. 

And just to be clear, there's a world of difference between critiquing (or even insulting) a _culture _versus a group of people. The reason what you said pissed me off @MuChApArAdOx was that you stopped talking about culture and were talking about Americans as people. That may not have been your intention but that's how it sounded. 
When you're talking about culture you're saying things like "cultures value XYZ" whereas if you're talking about people, you sound like "Americans always think suchandsuch". See the difference? One really pisses people off, the other one doesn't .


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Ixim said:


> Trump could actually and very well *could be an ENTJ. *And not because of stereotypes, *but because when he speaks as he really wants to...there is always some kind of a hidden agenda present. *He always has a benefit of whatever he is saying. I haven't caught him even once just bumbling, no matter how it may seem otherwise. He doesn't seem like someone of ESxP calibre tbh.


Two things here:

1. Hidden agenda =/= ENTJ, and

2. If it's a hidden agenda, how are you aware of its presence? (think about it) 



> And he always has a fallback plan lol. *He bankrupted what...three times by now,* only to rise right back up-perhaps even stronge*r. Because he has contingency plans like every sane ENTJ ever.*


With that logic, you are disproving your own argument. If he had any sort of real strategy, were able to think far enough ahead and have contingency plans in place, he wouldn't have gone bankrupt once, let alone three times.

He thinks tactically, not strategically. He reacts in realtime. Se-dom. ESTP.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

nobruisesonherego said:


> Of course it is possible that JK Rowling only typed herself based on tests but maybe she has looked at the theory more in - depth. I would have typed her as an IxFJ, but of course she knows herself the best.


I looked at her tweets where she talked about it. She mentioned other types (ENTP included, which she of course said was her favorite), and seemed to know a bit about it. So I wouldn't be surprised at all if she has a genuine interest in personality and has studied it in-depth. (How weird would it be if she actually assigned the Harry Potter characters personality types?) And even if she has only typed herself based on tests, well the tests exist for a reason, and she never said she was borderline N (which is a particularly ridiculous idea anyway) or borderline J. So until she says otherwise - her, not CelebrityTypes or anyone else - I'm gonna assume she's an INFJ.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I see Trump as ESFP and Taylor Swift as an ESTP trying to look xxFJ. Ashton Kutcher could be ESFJ, but I see Jolie as ISFP


Yay, someone else sees Trump as ESFP! *jumps for joy*


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Artemis Fowl said:


> She's an ISFJ.
> 
> Start at 41:48, where she visits her old flat.
> 
> ...


First of all, nearly every person is nostalgic to some degree. 

I think INFP and ISFJ can look a lot a like for this reason. ISFJ are heavy feelers, and INFP are heavy feelers with Si too. 

INFJ are not as feely/gushy as her. I think she is ISFJ or INFP.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> INFJ are not as feely/gushy as her. I think she is ISFJ or INFP.


LOL WTF? This makes no sense at all. INFJ and ISFJ have feeling in exactly the same position. (According to MBTI function theory.) One is not a "heavier" feeler than the other. I think what you actually meant to say was that *you* are not as feely/gushy as her, and because you think of yourself as an INFJ, you don't think she can be one.

Of course, I would counter that you have probably mistyped yourself and are not in fact an INFJ at all. Even though I don't know you in the slightest. Since apparently you think it's cool to do that.

Or, OR, and I like this theory, maybe not all people of the same type are exactly the same in all respects? What do you think? Too far fetched?


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> LOL WTF? This makes no sense at all. INFJ and ISFJ have feeling in exactly the same position. One is not a "heavier" feeler than the other. I think what you actually meant to say was that *you* are not as feely/gushy as her, and because you think of yourself as an INFJ, you don't think she can be one.
> 
> Of course, I would counter that you have probably mistyped yourself and are not in fact an INFJ at all. Even though I don't know you in the slightest. Since apparently you think it's cool to do that.
> 
> Or, OR, and I like this theory, maybe not all people of the same type are exactly the same in all respects? What do you think? Too far fetched?



No, I think Ni has much less presence in the environment than Si. It is like a blackhole. It has no atmosphere. It is a vacuum. Si provides atmosphere. It is like fabric softner. It breaks the fall of things. Ni is empty. The two are much different in reality. ENFJ can look ice cold. ESFJ, no.

I have referred to ISFJ as "double feelers" before. Si is a kind of feeling.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

FearAndTrembling said:


> No, I think Ni has much less presence in the environment than Si. It is like a blackhole. It has not atmosphere. It is a vaccum. Si provides atmosphere. It is much different in reality. ENFJ can look ice cold. ESFJ, no.












OK, first of all, let's assume that function theory is valid in the first place. (It's not, but whatever.) Ni and Si are both INTROVERTED PERCEIVING functions. According to no theory ever conceived by anyone anywhere would they have any influence whatsoever on how emotionally expressive one is.

Frankly I feel bad for even addressing that argument seriously anyway. It just ignores soooo many counter-examples and rapes Occam's razor soooo hard. Soooo obvious how desperately you are trying to squeeze things together in a way that they just don't fit at all.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> OK, first of all, let's assume that function theory is valid in the first place. (It's not, but whatever.) Ni and Si are both INTROVERTED PERCEIVING functions. According to no theory ever conceived by anyone anywhere would they have any influence whatsoever on how emotionally expressive one is.
> 
> Frankly I feel bad for even addressing that argument seriously anyway. It just ignores soooo many counter-examples and rapes Occam's razor soooo hard. Soooo obvious how desperately you are trying to squeeze things together in a way that they just don't fit at all.


Yet, they do. Does somebody saying something make it true? I just said it. It is true then.

These are not things explicitly stated necessarily but a curious mind may be able to put them together. I also think Si is a quasi judging function, which ties into it being close to feeling. Most previous thought before Jung actually did not even distinguish sensation from feeling. Even Jung recognized it is a hard distinction to make. So don't act like you know more than me, or that previous typologists did not group them together, because they did.

Si is a quasi judging function and close to a rational function, because it cannot reconcile opposites. Another thing Jung said in Psychological Types. It dichotomizes like reason does. Like rational functions do.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

charlie.elliot said:


> @i cant play the piano, Yeah I agree, I've also noticed differences between Canada and the US. But I'm hesitant to make any statement about it because I don't know if its a physical regional difference or an actual national difference- for example, would the central/northern US be similar to central/southern Canada? while the northern/eastern US be similar to southern/eastern Canada? Or is the difference between all Canada and all the US? I really haven't traveled enough to know.
> Actually I have noticed a similarity between Canadian and English culture, that differs from American culture, in that Canadian and British cultures seem to both value stoicism, especially in public, whereas American culture is more likely to value unabashed emotional displays. For example, I one time broke down and cried in public in Canada, and it seem like it made people uncomfortable and they looked away; whereas in America, it seems as if people probably would've rushed over to me and started going "are you ok?" etc.
> 
> And just to be clear, there's a world of difference between critiquing (or even insulting) a _culture _versus a group of people. The reason what you said pissed me off @MuChApArAdOx was that you stopped talking about culture and were talking about Americans as people. That may not have been your intention but that's how it sounded.
> When you're talking about culture you're saying things like "cultures value XYZ" whereas if you're talking about people, you sound like "Americans always think suchandsuch". See the difference? One really pisses people off, the other one doesn't .


At the end of the day I don't think about culture when I think about Americans. I think traditions, OK, one might say they are one in the same. It's a bit difficult for me to articulate exactly how I see it in my mind, however the USA in my mind is not cultural. I stand by what I said the first time, America breeds Sensors whereas Canadians and Europeans breed Intuitives. Sorry If that somehow offends you, it is what it is.
I cracked up laughing at your example with Canadians and Americans. Americas would walk right by you on the street if you were being stabbed to death, just tune into your local new station any day of the day or week. Canadians are the ones who would help a stranger using your example. It wouldn't be natural or normal to see Canadians cry in public to begin with, loL. Maybe Canadians are a bit more stoic ( obviously because we are made up of mostly Introverts ) however Canada is known world wide, Universal- to be the most compassionate, loving, understanding, polite Country in the world, that is a fact and you can never take that away from this amazing beautiful peaceful Country.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> At the end of the day I don't think about culture when I think about Americans. I think traditions, OK, one might say they are one in the same. It's a bit difficult for me to articulate exactly how I see it in my mind, however the USA in my mind is not cultural.


Huh? How can it not be cultural? What's the difference between traditions and culture?



> I cracked up laughing at your example with Canadians and Americans. Americas would walk right by you on the street if you were being stabbed to death, just tune into your local new station any day of the day or week.


LOL why would you think that? So basically you're forming your opinions of America based entirely off news stations? What exactly is it that you're seeing on the news that makes you think Americans are some kind of weird perverted people who wouldn't help somebody being stabbed to death? Basically no group of 300 million people on earth is like that. 



> Canadians are the ones who would help a stranger using your example. It wouldn't be natural or normal to see Canadians cry in public to begin with, loL. Maybe Canadians are a bit more stoic ( obviously because we are made up of mostly Introverts ) however Canada is known world wide, Universal- to be the most compassionate, loving, understanding, polite Country in the world, that is a fact and you can never take that away from this amazing beautiful peaceful Country.


Ok I see your agenda now. You have some brand of obsessive patriotism. It makes you literally think one entire nation of people "would walk right by you while you were being stabbed to death" and another entire nation of people is amazing, beautiful, compassionate, loving, etc. 
Its just so ironic you're accusing Americans of being all these terrible things when you yourself are showing yourself to be so incredibly prejudiced, small-minded, incapable of thinking logically or with perspective.... Its funny, but its also really scary. Because its the kind of attitude that breeds fascism, war, racism, etc etc...all the suffering we have on earth. 
Hmm I could keep on going but I'm not really saying anything helpful. Like I said its all just funny/scary.

I dont know, maybe you should get out more... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

LM


Swordsman of Mana said:


> what are the most hilarious mistypings you've seen on various typing websites.
> 
> some which come to my mind immediately
> *Jim Carrey as ENTJ:* he is a disorganized, scattered mess of randomness, _not_ a Te dom, not by a long shot
> ...


LMAO who types Trump as ISFP? His lack of Fi is hilarious. Probably ESTP.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

K


Swordsman of Mana said:


> what are the most hilarious mistypings you've seen on various typing websites.
> 
> some which come to my mind immediately
> *Jim Carrey as ENTJ:* he is a disorganized, scattered mess of randomness, _not_ a Te dom, not by a long shot
> ...


Kanye West is typed as everything: ISFJ, ESFJ, ISFP, ESFP, ESTP, ENFP, INFP, ENFJ.... His typings are too chaotic as if he's a hybrid of all types.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Despotic Nepotist said:


> Mark Twain. Often typed as ENTP. Methinks ENFP.


What is Mark Twain's real type?


----------



## Polymerase (7 mo ago)

> what are the most hilarious mistypings you've seen on various typing websites?


He's not a celebrity, but a cartoon character, nevertheless, I found that mistype really ridiculous.

I saw many people zombie-like typing Marco Diaz from Star vs. The Forces of Evil as an ISFJ, but, in my opinion, it has almost nothing to do with his actual personality in the very cartoon.

Firstly, he definitely can't be a Fe-aux. Fe is literally Marco's blindspot, his biggest weakness! There are numerous times in the cartoon when he insults other characters or simply ignores their feelings, and usually just doesn't even pay attention or starts to behave super awkward. People say Marco's kind, but he's one of the most selfish characters in the show. His Fe is garbage! Diaz's manifestations of Fi are weak too, but still significantly stronger than his Fe. Marco's poor feelings are actually one of the bases of SVTFOE humor and its weird moments in general. People just type Marco as a Fe user because he's a careful super awkward guy wishing to look cool, but I personally see his egocentric Fi insecurities and 3 in his tritype here.

Secondly, I highly doubt Marco is a Si user because I see Se in him much more. He's an adventurous badass guy, often seeking for physical pleasures and joy, who truly enjoys interaction with the literal concrete surrounding environment in the moment without deep mental preservation of those memories. Usually, Marco has a good and easy touch in space, he can easily skip to the complex physical activity if necessary, he often shows off with rapid well-coordinated movements. He values and craves new experiences. People say Marco's is a Si-dom just because... He likes rules and he's very organized? It's not even a valid sign of Si, it's a common misconception about Si. It's more of Te or sometimes a Ti thing.

Thirdly, why people ignore Te in Marco? Si is a PERCEIVING function, but most of the time, his first cognitive reaction on everything is a pure rational JUDGMENT (not primary cognitive reality observation, but JUDGMENT) toward OUTSIDE ENVIRONMENT. He's often focused on straightforward and blunt correction of other people's behavior according to the general external logic frameworks. His mind is always fed of factual rational data, he rarely questions himself if the incoming information makes sense specifically for him, but takes it on the face value as a hard fact which is unnecessary to violate. Marco is one of the most goal- and task-oriented, determined, stubborn and tunnel-visioned characters in SVTFOE, and I saw many people actually noticing it on Reddit and Tumblr, but no of them are on the Personality Database. Diaz is a man of business thinking, it's clear even despite the "weird safe boy" illusion.

Fourthly, honestly, Ni was the hardest thing to clearly define in Marco among Te, Se and Fi probably because it wasn't clearly visible outside due to the constant dynamic involved in SVTFOE - we don't have enough screentime for characters simply to reflect on their internal mental level and reveal their introverted perception openly. But I'm still able to see a lot of Ni in Marco. To begin with, he wields a sort of witty, mysterious charm common among high Ni users. Furthermore, Marco is actually can be good at predicting if he's deeply interested on the problem. He uses to feel danger or an issue unconsciously, he can just to do something with a great determination because of his gut feelings or because he saw an unrelated, on the first side, thing that gave him an insight. In addition, in contrast to sensor characters around him like Star, Ponyhead, Jackie, Janna, Marco is often shown to see deeper, symbolic, non-literal/non-banal/non-obvious meaning in objects. In contrast to his sensor friends, Diaz is also shown to be more interested in more global/scientific matters; more thoughtful about consequences and future in general; more concerned about his place in the world and his fate. Finally, Marco is creative due to his ability to see the bigger picture and recognizing patterns. He quickly understands how things work in whole, and often shows curiosity and concern where others just don't care. 

Finally, I just don't buy why people don't consider Marco's primary temperament as choleric. Yes, he definitely has phlegmatic traits (collected, thoughtful, prudent, calculating), but no way he's a phlegmatic-dom. Marco is too active, passionate, rapid, energetic, hot-tempered, ageessive, abrupt and emotionally expressive on his face as for phlegmatic or melancholic, and not cheerful, friendly, warm and relaxed enough for sanguine.

So yes, I believe Marco Diaz from SVTFOE is just an awkward dorky quirky unlucky ENTJ (LIE) 1w2 173 sp/sx VLFE choleric-phlegmatic.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

HolyMoony said:


> What is Mark Twain's real type?


I believe Samuel Clemen is very much an entp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Arnold Schwarzegger as INTJ. Never understood that one. What, because he became the Governor of California??

I've always chalked him up as an SFP with aspirations. Which is usually what SP types become as they get older.


----------



## 563390 (Mar 13, 2021)

I don't know if it's hilarious but Marilyn Monroe is _tragically_ mistyped in both the Myers Briggs and Enneagram systems. The standard appears to be 6w7 ISFP, but this typing is pretty clearly based on her onscreen 'blonde bimbo' persona. What's the tagline for Blonde? 'Watched by all, seen by none'. Marilyn Monroe is a 9w1 INFP. You'll agree with me once you watch Andrew Dominik's movie debuting on Netflix 9/28/22. It's based on Joyce Carol Oates' novel which masterfully captures Marilyn's spirit and tragedy. Sneak peak:


----------

